# Twin Peaks - Jimbooo's Journal Mk4



## James Flexton (20 Aug 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Some of you may remember my journals from way back in 2006/2007 when I went a bit planted tank mad (Jimbooo's Jungle Journal 1,2,and3, the step by step riccia article and the plant maintenance article) all initially on fishforums.net then over here when UKAPS first established. Well since around 2008 I had to take a side step away from serious planted tanks due to work and family commitments, I simply didn't have the time for all the maintenance etc.. I still kept the tanks running just light planting and fish focussed rather than plants.

Anyway blah blah blah.... the planted tank bug has taken hold of me again and when the seal on my Juwel Rio180 gave way after 10 years I took the resident cichlids back to the LFS for rehoming and took the opportunity to start again.

After taking the old tank outside, filling it up and throwing a hammer through it (just because......) I set to looking at finding a replacement tank.

I am lucky enough now to own my own business and have moved all my tanks to the office. I get more time in the day for maintenance here than at home with two kids bighting at my ankles... (the fathers out there feel my pain I'm sure... water changes, buckets, dirty fish water and 1 yr olds don't mix)

As the new tank was going to be in the office I thought it acceptable that the company bank account pay for it. With that in mind I had to keep an eye on the budget or the accountant may raise an eyebrow or two, but not too close an eye.. I wanted a modern nature aquarium, ada style open topped, light fish load and demanding plants. etc..

So after a brief glance at ADA tank and cabinet packages I quickly decided to go with a custom tank from ND aquatics to fit on top of my old Juwel rio180 stand. As the tank will sit next to a Juwel Vision 450 in the office it should look good in its place (hopefully).

I decided to go for the shallow type tank that seems to be all the rage right now so ordered a 101 x 41 x 30 in optiwhite glass with rear pane painted black.

whilst waiting for the tank I got busy buying all the "stuff" I'd need.



 

new Eheim 350T thermal filter
2Ltrs of sera sipporax media
glass pipes
ADA clear hose
new co2 reg with precision needle valve and solenoid
bubble counter
drop checker
up inline co2 diffuser
co2 tubing
2kg FE
2x9kg Amazonia
1x9kg Amazonia powder
KNO3
KH2PO4
trace powder
measuring spoons
and a dosing bottle (for the trace mix)

lighting will be 2 x TMC aquagrow 1500 ultima ND tiles with 8 way aquaray controller hanging from an iquatics rail. (lights haven't arrived yet but should be here soon)
Hardscape is going to be a grey mountain rock set up
plants are to be decide but will certainly involve a lot of HC.

first I drilled a hole in the side of the cabinet for filter tubes


 

started to set up the iquatics rail


 


 


 
tank in place


 


 
Aquasoil in


 
after lots of fiddling about - rocks in (credit to calum who finally sorted the right side that was causing me grief)


 
tip: there is a lot of height in this layout, beneath the right side rock arrangement there are at least 10 pieces of slate on the base below the aquasoil. no point using expensive rock or substrate to build it that high..
also substrate supports are in the form of garden edging roll. dipped in hot water to straighten and cut to size


 


 


 
aquasoil is a joy to work with but it's certainly worth topping with the powder.
bottom layer here


 
my method of spreading the powder


 
finished adding powder


 


 
I've read that spraying the substrate before filling helps to stop it moving away when filled


 
filter and co2 all set up. (drilled a hole in the cabinet for co2 hose to inline atomiser)


 
filling up - bowl worked nicely, no movement from substrate at all


 


tank full and filters running.


 

I'm going to follow advice from James at the green machine and do 70% water changes for the next 3 weeks before planting to let the ammonia stage pass, fishless cycle the filter etc.. then plant.


now for the plant planning....

until next time..


----------



## X3NiTH (20 Aug 2014)

Cracking stuff, and all on expenses! I wished they did that lawn edging in black as the green is a little lurid when it pokes out the substrate after the shrimps have excavated around it. The rack in the corner is going to love the evap!


----------



## James Flexton (20 Aug 2014)

oh yes, the rack. I didnt consider that. oh well, thats an issue to deal with on another day ha ha. this 3 week wait is going to kill me. i keep standing in front of it looking at my creation of er mud and rock.... its getting boring now only a few hours in.
itchy feet already.


----------



## X3NiTH (20 Aug 2014)

If it were me I'd be putting plants in now, for one they will be covered with the bacteria you need to colonise the tank and convert all that ammonia into something they can eat, even if it's just one lone bunch of Java sword.


----------



## James Flexton (20 Aug 2014)

ill be using the lab grown plants so not much in the way of bacteria and james (TGM) advised against it if using aquasoil as the ammonia will cause issies with the plants.

im on the fence to be honest. playing it safe but it may not last long.....


----------



## X3NiTH (20 Aug 2014)

If you're doing tissue culture why not put some in now and conduct a hardiness test in a potentially hostile environment, at least that way if anyone else does the same with your plants (assuming that's what the business is) in a similar substrate environment you will know what to expect and can advise accordingly. That would be my excuse for planting now!


----------



## James Flexton (20 Aug 2014)

It's a medical recruitment business ha ha. I just like planted tanks. I may buy a pot or 2 of Hc though and chuck it in. Just to see how it goes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liam11712 (20 Aug 2014)

Lol I give you a few days before you break and will want to start planting


----------



## X3NiTH (20 Aug 2014)

Oh righty, lol, knowing medical staff like a bit of japery to decompress hopefully you don't come in one day and someone's planted it for you! Whatever you do don't put a big note on it saying "not to touch under any circumstances" because that's just asking for it to be scaped!


----------



## Wisey (20 Aug 2014)

Hi James, looking good, will be watching this! I will be interested to see your lights set-up. I like the look of the iQuatics universal hanging system, I'm considering the 600mm version for the TMC Signature I just ordered, I'm only going to have a single 1500 ND tile on a single MMS bar though. Do you know if it is possible to use the cord and simplex clips that come with the iQuatics system to attach to the MMS bar or do you need to spend 40 quid on the TMC AquaRay suspension kit as well?


----------



## James Flexton (20 Aug 2014)

Wisey said:


> Hi James, looking good, will be watching this! I will be interested to see your lights set-up. I like the look of the iQuatics universal hanging system, I'm considering the 600mm version for the TMC Signature I just ordered, I'm only going to have a single 1500 ND tile on a single MMS bar though. Do you know if it is possible to use the cord and simplex clips that come with the iQuatics system to attach to the MMS bar or do you need to spend 40 quid on the TMC AquaRay suspension kit as well?


Hi wisey,
The hanging system I've used is the 600mm version. My lights should turn up tomorrow so I'll take a pic when set up. I ordered from iquatics over the phone and told them I wanted to attach to tmc tiles and rail. They've put two additional clips in the box free of charge so I can attach to the rail. Should be all that's needed. I'll confirm that tomorrow. Fingers crossed


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (20 Aug 2014)

Excellent, thanks, 40 notes saved!  Look forward to seeing it tomorrow!


----------



## James Flexton (21 Aug 2014)

Wisey said:


> Excellent, thanks, 40 notes saved!  Look forward to seeing it tomorrow!


still waiting for the lights, the courier has decided to take their time...hopefully they will arrive tomorrow. i will post a pic asap for you mate.


----------



## Alastair (22 Aug 2014)

Darn couriers, shocking they were mate. Journals looking good so far. 

What's your plant list going to be


----------



## James Flexton (22 Aug 2014)

Alastair said:


> Darn couriers, shocking they were mate. Journals looking good so far.
> 
> What's your plant list going to be


Hi Mate, lights should be here in the next hour fingers crossed, thanks for sending them anyway not your fault they are taking ages to get here.

plant list is simple. Utricularia graminifolia for main carpet plant with Hemianthus callitrichoides on the mounds and growing up the rocks.

i planned the hardscape so i would get good flow around the tank and although its tempting to plant taller plants at the rear of the rocks i dont want to disrupt the flow pattern.

if i can get this right then the next layout can be more challenging. i just want to get this one growing perfectly first as a stage 1 scape and build on from there.

thinking of shrimp and CPD's a little later on once grown in a bit.


----------



## James Flexton (27 Aug 2014)

lights are now set up on the tank (thanks Alastair!). two TMC 1500nd tiles with aquaray controller. 
ive programmed them to come on for 8 hours with a 60 min ramp time so full power (which is set at 30%) for 6 hours with sunrise and sunset for the first and last hour of the photoperiod. 
not running them yet as still no plants, planning on ordering them monday to plant mid week next week (that will be two weeks from tank filling and i cant wait the expected 3 weeks, haven't got the patience.

just need to clip the spare hanging cable off as its way too long for my needs. but you get the idea..


 


 


 


 


hopefully by the end of next week it should be planted and looking a lot better. mud and rock is getting rather tiresome...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Aug 2014)

Looks great James, look forward to watch it grow in.
Word of warning..
You say the next scape can be more challenging but UG is about as tough as it gets. Even the some of the best guys out there have issues, don't think I've seen James F use it either??
I've tried twice and twice failed, it just melts and that was with co2 pouring in like crazy. 
Tom Barr also advised me it doesn't like new Amazonia, it's too rich. Didn't like my old Amazonia either lol
It's an amazing plant and really do hope you succeed but thought I'd mention it as you said you want low stress...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (27 Aug 2014)

The hardware is looking so great.


----------



## Wisey (27 Aug 2014)

Looking good, thanks very much for the pictures of the light set up! I'm pretty sure I will go with the same but a single tile and mount the rails to the side of the cabinet rather than the back so I don't see the rails out the back. Not sure what I am doing in the way of a background yet, but don't think I want black, at least not all the time, maybe something I can swap out for pictures. 

Looking forward to seeing this progress


----------



## James Flexton (27 Aug 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Looks great James, look forward to watch it grow in.
> Word of warning..
> You say the next scape can be more challenging but UG is about as tough as it gets. Even the some of the best guys out there have issues, don't think I've seen James F use it either??
> I've tried twice and twice failed, it just melts and that was with co2 pouring in like crazy.
> ...


Thanks for the advice Ian. You've now got me in a quandary do I go for it and challenge myself or is there really no point if the substrate isn't suitable. Are there any cases of it working well planted in new Amazonia? If not there's no point and I'll rethink.

I am certain on the Hc, planted across the rocks. But want a lawn like grass effect in the open spaces. I'm not a fan of hair grass. Too thin and long, is there anything else that can create a dense bright green lawn type effect. I don't want the carpet to be any longer than 2-3cm from the substrate. Trying to keep the sense of scale.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Flexton (27 Aug 2014)

Wisey said:


> Looking good, thanks very much for the pictures of the light set up! I'm pretty sure I will go with the same but a single tile and mount the rails to the side of the cabinet rather than the back so I don't see the rails out the back. Not sure what I am doing in the way of a background yet, but don't think I want black, at least not all the time, maybe something I can swap out for pictures.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this progress



Oh I forgot to mention, the cable attaching the rail to the hanging bit isn't iquatics, Alastair kindly sent that with the tiles. I'll take a pic of the supplied cable from iquatics tomorrow and post on here so you see what you get out of the box.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Aug 2014)

Amano seems to manage it in fresh soil but we all know he's more in touch with the force.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Aug 2014)

There is mini hairgrass, will still grow long if left but not nearly as quickly as others. Little trim at water change each week would keep it at 1-2cm? 

Tough to beat the look of UG though.


----------



## James Flexton (27 Aug 2014)

Sod it I'm going to give it a go. I'm never one to shy away from a challenge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Flexton (28 Aug 2014)

Wisey said:


> Looking good, thanks very much for the pictures of the light set up! I'm pretty sure I will go with the same but a single tile and mount the rails to the side of the cabinet rather than the back so I don't see the rails out the back. Not sure what I am doing in the way of a background yet, but don't think I want black, at least not all the time, maybe something I can swap out for pictures.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this progress



Morning Wisey,
these are the cables supplied with the iquatics rail. you get one set as standard and the other they threw in the box free of charge when i told them i was using the rail to attach to a TMC rail and tiles. in not sure which set is the standard and which is the thrown in set. the attachment nut thingy is different in each set.
im not sure exactly how you are supposed to attach them as to be honest the ones alastair sent were easier to work with so just used those. they are on a piece of A4 for scale


----------



## tim (28 Aug 2014)

Love the hardscape James, looking forward to seeing how you fare with the ug, one fussy plant ime, good luck with it mate.


----------



## James Flexton (28 Aug 2014)

in the light of day and after thinking about it further  I'm on the fence again. I am willing to give it a go but I've read a few articles on growing UG this morning and it seems the following are the issues - 

- doesnt like nutrient rich substrate
- doesnt like nutrient rich water
- sensitive to ammonia
- doesnt like hard water

i have all of those at the moment, the only thing to change will be ammonia in a couple of weeks.

so im thinking a challenge is good but attempting the impossible is a total waste of time and effort..

any thoughts anyone?? have you lot found the above to be true?


----------



## tim (28 Aug 2014)

James Flexton said:


> in the light of day and after thinking about it further  I'm on the fence again. I am willing to give it a go but I've read a few articles on growing UG this morning and it seems the following are the issues -
> 
> - doesnt like nutrient rich substrate
> - doesnt like nutrient rich water
> ...


I've tried it twice, failed twice melted in days high tech, hung in there for about a month low tech, it seems very fussy and I would agree with the points you listed above.


----------



## James Flexton (28 Aug 2014)

ok thats decided then ill go with something else.

thanks ian for the tip, its not that i didnt trust your judgement but i was thinking is it worth a go to try and break the run of failure. i would still like to try it out but maybe in a spare tank later on. this one really needs to work so no point setting myself up for failure with so many negative factors against me.

mini hairgrass looks ok, i suppose thats the closest alternative to UG.


----------



## dw1305 (29 Aug 2014)

Hi all





James Flexton said:


> I am willing to give it a go but I've read a few articles on growing UG this morning and it seems the following are the issues -
> - doesnt like nutrient rich substrate
> - doesnt like nutrient rich water
> - sensitive to ammonia
> ...


 It isn't really an aquatic plant:


 
Have a look here: <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/utricularia-graminifolia.11289/>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## James Flexton (29 Aug 2014)

Thanks Darrel, i have read that, i think i might try it next scape with more submerged hardscape so i can plant it emmersed.

ive just ordered the tissue culture plants, 

- HC x 5
- Elocharis Mini x 6
- Alternathere reineckii mini x 2

should arrive tuesday, so next update will be more interesting hopefully.

oh and a disaster narrowly avoided this morning.......



 

totally forgot i was in the middle of filling up the tank and got distracted. talk about perfect timing.. didnt spill a drop!
also my concrete floor is wonky!


----------



## Wisey (29 Aug 2014)

Hmmm, yeah, the iquatics cables look a bit, well.... crap! Also looks pretty short. The one you are using looks like the AquaRay one which is 40 quid! Thanks for the update though, very useful, will have to have a think. 

Good skills on the tank fill up


----------



## James Flexton (3 Sep 2014)

Hi All,

Well I'm finally at the point of planting the tank. Let's just say it's been a busy day in the office, but not the kind of work we usually do! I did the planting and my colleague Calum kindly brought in his DSLR to take some stills.

Plants arrived from Aquaessentials in good condition. I ordered the following

4 x Hortilab Hemianthus callitrichoides
6 x Eleocharis 'mini'
2 x tropica Alternanthera reineckii 'mini'

It may seem a bit overkill but as I had my GoPro in the office I thought I'd make a planting video. I won't waffle on, the pictures can do the talking...



 


 



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 

CO2 seems to be up to the right level, lights set to 6 hour photo-period with co2 on 2 hours before lights on and off 1 hour before lights out. 
I'm using Amazonia (normal and powder) with regards to EI ferts if I've read various posts correctly i don't need to fertilise until week 3. is this correct? when to start EI is the only thing I'm unsure of (at present!)

I'm having issues uploading the video. Bear with me I will put that up tomorrow hopefully..


----------



## REDSTEVEO (3 Sep 2014)

I like this a lot already, can't wait to see how it grows in...



James Flexton said:


> Thanks Darrel, i have read that, i think i might try it next scape with more submerged hardscape so i can plant it emmersed.
> 
> ive just ordered the tissue culture plants,
> 
> ...




Hahaha we've all done it mate only some of us weren't so lucky...


----------



## Deano3 (3 Sep 2014)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO VERY CLOSE shave there glad u got there in time, nice looking layout will be watching this one


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 Sep 2014)

This is and will be lovely.


----------



## The_Iceman (4 Sep 2014)

Looking great so far...


----------



## James Flexton (4 Sep 2014)

thanks for the comments guys.

here's the video... (change settings to HD 1080P or its blurry)


----------



## Rini (4 Sep 2014)

Your video is private


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (4 Sep 2014)

Your video with limited access. Oh, yes, Rini already said that.


----------



## James Flexton (4 Sep 2014)

Rini said:


> Your video is private





Alexander Belchenko said:


> Your video with limited access. Oh, yes, Rini already said that.


sorry, fixed now.


----------



## tim (20 Dec 2014)

Any updates on this james.


----------

